# Help With GH in Shrimp Tank



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

My GH is 7 and I have RCS and CRS. what I've found out is that GH does not matter as much as water quality. Don't do frequent water changes and don't feed too much protein. They don't like fluctuating water conditions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xenogade (Nov 28, 2013)

awesometim1 said:


> My GH is 7 and I have RCS and CRS. what I've found out is that GH does not matter as much as water quality. Don't do frequent water changes and don't feed too much protein. They don't like fluctuating water conditions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have tested the water and the readings are fine. With 1 sponge filter and a ehiem HOB liberty.

But can CRS strive in a GH of 16 ? I been feeding high protein based lately. i have heard that high protein cause a problem with moulting as well?


----------



## vajcher91 (Jan 2, 2016)

It's the montmorillonite rocks. Those can increase gh over time 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Corydoradaxplora (Mar 31, 2017)

Xenogade said:


> I have tested the water and the readings are fine. With 1 sponge filter and a ehiem HOB liberty.
> 
> But can CRS strive in a GH of 16 ? I been feeding high protein based lately. i have heard that high protein cause a problem with moulting as well?


Are these RCS or CRS? Also test your tap water GH and this will tell you if the rocks raised it or not.


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Xenogade said:


> I have tested the water and the readings are fine. With 1 sponge filter and a ehiem HOB liberty.
> 
> But can CRS strive in a GH of 16 ? I been feeding high protein based lately. i have heard that high protein cause a problem with moulting as well?




Lol in your original post you said GH of 6 which is good for CRS. a GH of 16, however is not even close to okay for shrimp. That's like liquid rock. And high protein diet causes molting problems so that could be a cause of shrimp death in your case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

RCS = Red Cherry Shrimp
CRS = Crystal Red Shrimp


What is your GH and KH out of tap?


Remove the stones, rocks and mineral rocks.


If your tap water has lower GH and KH, then you only need to do water changes with tap. Just do 1/2 gallon water changes every 3 days, making sure to drip the water back into the tank. This will slowly lower the GH over time, which will be less stressful on the shrimp.


Also, if you top up with tap water and not RO/DI water, this can cause the water parameters to raise, too.


----------

